# PSU under 7K



## adikumar2010 (Jul 18, 2021)

I am looking for new PSU as my current Corsair VX550 PSU lasted 12 years.

I need semi modular or fully modular. I think I should get wattage between 500W to 700W.

I am using :
CPU : AMD Ryzen 5 3600x (95W)
Motherboard : Asus TUF Gaming X570 Plus
RAM : 2 X 8GB A-Data XPG 3200Mhz CL16
SSD : Silicon Power 1TB NVMe M.2 Gen 3
GPU : Zotac GTX 1660 Twin Fan (125W)
Cabinet Fans : 3 (120mm)
* No LED strips or RGB.

I might buy a new GPU like RTX 3060 or 3070 in future once price gets back to normal. So even my next GPU won't suck more then 220W.
Also my current PSU didn't had 4pin EATX12V for extra power to CPU. I looked some models today but they also don't have that connector. Does it come only with high end PSU?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 18, 2021)

This would be quite good for your build.

CV 650

Most new psus ship with 4+4 pin EPS connectors which most mobos require.But some high end mobos incorporate 2 * 8 pin EPS connectors and to use them you would need a relatively high end unit that supports dual 8 pin eps connectors.Antec's EAG 750 comes with 2 such connectors if i remember right.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 18, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> This would be quite good for your build.
> 
> CV 650
> 
> Most new psus ship with 4+4 pin EPS connectors which most mobos require.But some high end mobos incorporate 2 * 8 pin EPS connectors and to use them you would need a relatively high end unit that supports dual 8 pin eps connectors.Antec's EAG 750 comes with 2 such connectors if i remember right.


cv650 is not modular

Also my motherboard has 8pin + 4pin Connector


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 18, 2021)

RTX 3070 requires 650W, so check these options, a bit above 7k:
Buy Online COOLER MASTER MWE GOLD 650 V2 FULL MODULAR SMPS MPE-6501-AFAAG-IN - in India
Amazon.in: Buy SilverStone Technology 750W Computer Power Supply PSU Fully Modular with 80 Plus Gold & 140mm Design Power Supply (SST-ST75F-GS-V3) Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews & Ratings
Both have 5 year warranty. Both are considered Tier B PSUs, so in a way fine.

Avoid Gigabyte, some of their PSUs are exploding (non-Aorus ones, that PxxxB).

Antec HCG 750 Gold was like 7.6k, is a Tier A PSU, but these days out of stock.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 21, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> RTX 3070 requires 650W, so check these options, a bit above 7k:
> Buy Online COOLER MASTER MWE GOLD 650 V2 FULL MODULAR SMPS MPE-6501-AFAAG-IN - in India
> Amazon.in: Buy SilverStone Technology 750W Computer Power Supply PSU Fully Modular with 80 Plus Gold & 140mm Design Power Supply (SST-ST75F-GS-V3) Online at Low Prices in India | SilverStone Reviews & Ratings
> Both have 5 year warranty. Both are considered Tier B PSUs, so in a way fine.
> ...


I found some models under $100 can you recommend 2-3 from these or you can also add your choice if you know any better model.

I checked PSU tier list on these sites.
*forums.tomshardware.com/threads/psucultists-psu-tier-list-rev-14-8-12-07-2021.3624094/*linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/*docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eL0893Ramlwk6E3s3uSvH1_juom7SMG5SCNzP2Uov8w/
*MODEL - TIER*

Antec HCG750 Bronze - C
# Antec HCG750 Gold - A
~ Antec EA750G PRO 80 Plus Gold - A
Antec Neo Eco NE550M V2 - D
Antec Neo Eco NE650M V2 - D
ANTEC ARES AP550 - D
ANTEC ARES AP650 - D
Corsair CX650M - C
Cooler Master MWE Gold 650 V2 Full Modular MPE-6501-AFAAG - B
# MSI MPG A650GF 80 PLUS GOLD - A
# Deepcool DQ650-M-V2L 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold - B
# Deepcool DQ750-M V2L 750 Watt 80 Plus Gold - C
Silverstone 750W ‎SST-ST75F-GS-V3 - B
Silverstone 750W Gold ET750-HG - B

Label -
~ 7 years warranty
# 10 years warranty
Rest are 5 years warranty

PS : Sometimes it's tough to figure out so there could be error in my list.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2021)

adikumar2010 said:


> I found some models under $100 can you recommend 2-3 from these or you can also add your choice if you know any better model.
> 
> I checked PSU tier list on these sites.
> *forums.tomshardware.com/threads/psucultists-psu-tier-list-rev-14-8-12-07-2021.3624094/*linustechtips.com/topic/1116640-psucultists-psu-tier-list/*docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eL0893Ramlwk6E3s3uSvH1_juom7SMG5SCNzP2Uov8w/
> ...


You realize all 3 of those lists are same, right? Tom's hardware one seems to be updated recently vs ltt one.

Antec HCG Gold 750W > MSI > Antec EAG pro > Silverstone SST / CM MWE gold

Antec HCG Gold 750W gets my easy recommendation these days because of 750W gold + 10-year warranty + good price. My next recommendation will be the MSI one as 650W is enough for 3070 & 10 year warranty is nice to have. Avoid Tier C & D if you are remotely considering GPU in 3070 class.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Jul 21, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> You realize all 3 of those lists are same, right? Tom's hardware one seems to be updated recently vs ltt one.
> 
> Antec HCG Gold 750W > MSI > Antec EAG pro > Silverstone SST / CM MWE gold
> 
> Antec HCG Gold 750W gets my easy recommendation these days because of 750W gold + 10-year warranty + good price. My next recommendation will be the MSI one as 650W is enough for 3070 & 10 year warranty is nice to have. Avoid Tier C & D if you are remotely considering GPU in 3070 class.


They were meant to be same. But some info is missing in 1 list which is available in other. That's why I posted 3 links. They are not all synced word to word. Like some PSU are missing in google sheet but are on LTT website. I have seen some typing error where in 1 link some PSU is D and on other in C tier.

For example
# Deepcool DQ650-M-V2L 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold
# Deepcool DQ750-M V2L 750 Watt 80 Plus Gold

Are shown as A tier in google sheet but B tier on tomshardware site and C tier on LTT. So even I am not sure what's correct. Both toms and sheet are same revision.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2021)

adikumar2010 said:


> They were meant to be same. But some info is missing in 1 list which is available in other. That's why I posted 3 links. They are not all synced word to word. Like some PSU are missing in google sheet but are on LTT website. I have seen some typing error where in 1 link some PSU is D and on other in C tier.
> 
> For example
> # Deepcool DQ650-M-V2L 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold
> ...


Ok


----------

